
Hardware: Computerized Etch a Sketch - CarolineW
https://neil.fraser.name/hardware/etch/
======
gumby
Nice little project, but this part struck me:

> Legal statements required by Ohio Art:[...] > (Yes, one of their lawyers
> contacted me and demanded I add the above statements.)

